# Rogers vs Fido Prepaid?



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

My sister (who is 15) needs a cell phone...she has my old razr...she wants either rogers or fido(cause its GSM) and 

she wants to know whats better

she uses around 50minutes a month

and like 100texts?

whats better fido or rogers?

and whats cheaper?

thanks


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

i really need to know

thanks


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Start her off on a prepaid card, at $0.25/min that works out to just under $30 a month, and there's no contract to lock in to.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

My wife did a lot of research on this and chose Fido, but before I say "go with them" I just have to say that if you think a 15-yo girl is going to limit herself to 100 text messages a month, that is some mighty fine crack you (or she) is smoking. 

Take Theseus' advice and let her card run out. How quickly that happens will give you a REAL good idea of her actual usage habits.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

this is kind of like comparing bud light to coors light.


----------



## Macinslosh (Nov 19, 2003)

Having checked all the prepaid plans I have found Speakout wireless to be the least expensive pay-n-talk. The phones and top-up vouchers are only available at 7-Eleven convenience stores. The system runs on the Rogers' network so identical access to the system as Rogers' true customers. The charge for incoming and outgoing local voice minutes is 0.20c/min, and long distance at 0.30c/min. Text messages to Canadian numbers are 0.05 both incoming and outgoing and US numbers 0.10. The top-up cards are $25 $50 $75 and $100 and the big deal here is that the validity period for minutes purchased on any card is 1 year - as opposed to 30 days for most other carriers. They also deduct 0.99/month from the account balance for 911/system access.

If you add up the charges you describe for your sister the minutes plus texting come to $15.00/month plus the $1 access fee. If you start to use more time than this it can quickly add up to more than some monthly plans so pay-n-talk only works for low volume users. To start on the system you must buy a phone package at 7-Eleven stores only as it is the only way to get a SIM card. The phone is pre-activated with a number local to the store you purchase at, however existing cell numbers can be ported over- or the pre-programmed number can be changed to one local to your home. Make sure number changes are done prior to using the phone, Customer Service is hesitant to help after the phone has been used. All of this only works if you are close to a 7-Eleven store for the original purchase, and top-up cards can only be purchased at 7-Eleven stores. The is a link below to an unofficial website/discussion forum.


The Unofficial 7-Eleven Speak Out Wireless Canada Consumer Page » The Unofficial FAQ


----------



## TheChemist (Jan 14, 2008)

According to my friends who are on prepaid: Fido is the better alternative.

What I do find amusing is how a 15 year old 'needs' a cell phone.

A roll of quarters and a pay phone ftw.


----------



## 32bitJesus (Jun 3, 2003)

I've actually replaced my land line entirely with a Virgin Mobile phone. Apparently, they use the Bell Wireless network - so you can expect the same type of coverage/reliability, I'd imagine. Their packages are very inexpensive for users who don't talk often - It's still all pre-paid, so no contracts. They also include VoiceMail and Caller ID at no additional charge. Also, no 911 fee or system access fee like I used to have when I was with Rogers.

I currently pay $10 a month for the rate of 10 cents a minute (so, 10 plus airtime). My land line cost me about 30 a month from Bell, and I hardly ever used it - so it was of great value to switch... As well, with number portability, I was able to keep my landline number on my cell phone.

Not sure if you've decided solely on Fido, but definitely check out Virgin Mobile.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Fido coverage in The Hammer is pretty spotty, plus there are only a few places where you can get a card to refill it, which is a pain because my friend, who has one, has to travel around every month looking for a card. I used to have Rogers, but they dropped the plan I was on, so I dropped them. I really did not feel like having to refill my phone every month, and I really do not need huge numbers of minutes at great cost. 

My girlfriend has Virgin. Service is pretty good, and you can get a card that lasts an entire year. Too bad the phone itself is pretty sucky. You have to wait like a half minute from when you turn it on. to get through all of the "cool" (that is, crappy) boot graphics. There are some pretty big spots where there is no coverage, like at the QEW/403 junction in Burlington. But for $100 per year, it is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Corvillus (Nov 15, 2007)

Fido has better day rates (as low as $0.20/min). Rogers has better evening and weekend rates (as low as $0.01/min). Text messages are expensive on either, at 15 cents per sent SMS no matter which plan you're on. 
You might also want to consider 7-11 wireless on your unlocked RAZR as well if the phone will be used exclusively in Canada, it's a Rogers virtual carrier and their rates are 20 cents/minute and 5 cents for each sent and recieved SMS.

In any case, if you find that your sister ends up using the phone heavily, you'll probably need to put her on a plan (even if it's a month-to-month Fido plan).


----------

